# Help with generating dtmf tones with rasphberi pi



## Confused_user (Sep 6, 2016)

So I'm trying to use a rasphberi pi as a home automation device for a college project... What I'm trying to do is basically this-
1.The pi hosts a webpage
2.Clicking on the website's buttons from a client machine triggers a script, which plays a dtmf tone over the headphone jack.
3.Another circuit with a decoder chip takes the tone, and controls whatever device is plugged into them.

My problem is, I have absolutely no idea how to proceed with the script. will it be even possible to access the pi's headphone jack through a webpage hosted on it?

Any insight would be most appreciated.


Also, I'm planning to use pre-made audio files, so generation will not be an issue.


----------

